# Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales (2017)



## Brian G Turner (Mar 3, 2017)

Just in case anyone's interested in this.


----------



## Alexa (May 9, 2017)

It's always funny watching Johnny Deep playing this role.


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 9, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> Just in case anyone's interested in this.



During Guardians of the Galaxy 2 Trailers, you had someone come on the screen and practically beg the same audience to go see this movie. Not sure who it was but they gave us a 2 minute sneak peek. They had a $300+ Million budget, so they need to beg people to watch it.


----------



## Alexa (May 10, 2017)

I heard Johnny Deep made an unexpected appearence at Disnayland dressed like Jack Sparrow to promote this one.


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 19, 2017)

Is anyone going to bother with this one?





The marketing is a little desperate.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 19, 2017)

It's confusing itself by calling it *Pirates of the Caribbean: Salazar's Revenge *in the UK.


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 19, 2017)

Lucien21 said:


> It's confusing itself by calling it *Pirates of the Caribbean: Salazar's Revenge *in the UK.



Odd.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 20, 2017)

I think this franchise ran it's course two films ago. But I do like Captain Jack, so I plan to go see it. I  think it will have entertainment value.


----------



## EJDeBrun (Jun 2, 2017)

I LIKED THIS MOVIE. (*le gasp!*) 

I think this is actually the second best one, after the original. There were good things about it (and some execution errors and holy crap they cheaped out on the VFX) but I went in looking for a fun romp and actually came out laughing. This movie was FUN, adventurous, and didn't take itself too seriously, which is exactly what it needed to be. There was no where else for the franchise to go! Salazar was a great villain and I still love Geoffery Rush as Barbossa. He makes it for me way more then Sparrow ever did. But I actually liked Jack, if only because he was so pathetic during most of the film. It worked great.

Okay, that's my two cents, and I'll get lynched, but I don't care! Fun movie that wasn't serious or emo! Thank goodness!


----------

